# Allergic to Calcium Chloride.



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Im pretty sure im allergic to this stuff, Its the pure calcium chloride. But im not sure, my wrists and nuckles are red and burn, pretty much all the spots on my hand where the gloves dont have good protection. 

But its not a huge deal as im sure it'll go away in a few days, but I just want to see if I am allergic to this, or if everyone that uses this stuff has this problem, mainly because I sometimes leave buckets at the condos for people to spread if I wasnt there for some reason, and I dont want them burning the hell out of their skin and sueing me. Thanks.


----------



## 79bonco (Dec 7, 2007)

PremierLand;449002 said:


> Im pretty sure im allergic to this stuff, Its the pure calcium chloride. But im not sure, my wrists and nuckles are red and burn, pretty much all the spots on my hand where the gloves dont have good protection.
> 
> But its not a huge deal as im sure it'll go away in a few days, but I just want to see if I am allergic to this, or if everyone that uses this stuff has this problem, mainly because I sometimes leave buckets at the condos for people to spread if I wasnt there for some reason, and I dont want them burning the hell out of their skin and sueing me. Thanks.


My hands do the same thing...


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Its not an allergic reaction, per say, its a chemical reaction to the calcium salt. Table salt, road salt (sodium chloride) will burn if it gets into an open cut. Calcium chloride doesn't need the open cut to get the burn going. Best to wear impervious (rubber or rubber treated) gloves to handled CaCl. *DO NOT * handle this stuff bare handed


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

so if I am placing something out for customers to spread by themselves, what should I put instead of cacl?


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

ice melt . . .


----------

